# Orange County Tuesdays 6-7pm



## LOVE30

There is a wonderful Social Anxiety Support Group 
Tuesdays 6-7pm 
Mariposa Women's Center 
812 W Town & Country Rd RM#1 
Orange, CA

The lady that leads the group has totally overcome her social anxiety!


----------



## powerman

Nice! Too bad it's for women


----------



## LOVE30

It's NOT just for women. Everyone one is welcome! They have all kinds of meetings at this center (AA, OA, ALONON, etc.) for men AND women.


----------



## AJ2581

Sounds great! Is it free?


----------



## LOVE30

Yes, it's free. The group is self-supporting by it's own contributions. They pass around a basket for donations to help pay for rent, literature, etc. but it is not mandatory to donate.


----------



## Softy785

That group sounds great! I may start going there!


----------



## Happy Hermit

This is an excellent group! It's a very non-threatening environment. The room is very small and the lights are dim. There is no pressure to participate if you don't feel comfortable.


----------



## JasonAnthony31

Thanks for the info....I might give this a try. I have bene trying to start up some type of a meeting with local people, but so far, nothing has happened.


----------



## JasonAnthony31

I might try it out also....I have been trying to form some sort of a casual meeting/get together with local people in my area for some time now, but have not had any luck....A few people messsaged me saying they were interested and wanted to meet, but then I never hear from them again! LOL......


----------



## socalmikem

Did anyone end up going this past Tuesday? If you did, how was it?


----------



## Birchpath

Wouldnt you know I would find this post at 10pm on a Tuesday.. Have to keep it in mind for next week!


----------



## kraze

Thanks! I will have to check this out.


----------



## blacktiger63

Hi! Thanks for the info. I might check it out when I am able to drive.


----------



## butterflygirl

*OC SAS group*

Hi LOVE30,

Thanks for info on the sas group. Would you happen to have a phone number or website for the group too?

Renee


----------

